# From Fife any clinic recommendations?



## twinklets (Jan 31, 2012)

I'm going to be going for IUI soon and wondered if anyone could recommend a good clinic? I was thinking Spire in Edinburgh, has anyone been there or can recommend anywhere else?

Thanks 

T x


----------

